# Corn Snake Morphs



## reptile_care (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi

I'm sorry if this is a bit of a silly question. 

I currently trying to understand how the genetics work in corn snakes and I kinda grasp the principle of dominant and recessive genes. For example I know if a hypomelanistic breeds with a caramel you will get all F1 generation het for amber.

I therefore assume you would need to breed the F1 generation to another het Amber to get visual Amber snakes in F2.

Could someone, please correct me if I'm wrong.

Thanks


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Yep that sounds right.
First breeding hypo to a caramel you will get all normals het for hypo and caramel aka het amber

Breed a normal het hypo, caramel to another normal het hypo, caramel you get the following offspring
Normals 66% pos het hypo, caramel
Caramel 66% pos het hypo
Hypo 66% pos het caramel
And finally the one you want the amber. However with this breeding you will only get a 1 in 16 chance per egg of it being an amber. So you could get none in the first clutch or three you just never known.

Buying a caramel het hypo is not that expensive so you could save your self some time and breed 2 caramel het hypo together and increase your chances of an amber to 1 in 4 plus only take that one generation.


----------



## reptile_care (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I may just skip and get the caramel het hypo


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

reptile_care said:


> Thanks for the advice. I may just skip and get the caramel het hypo


Very wise choice :2thumb:


----------



## reptile_care (Mar 28, 2009)

I take it would be the same process for the butter except using caramel het amel? also if I bred a caramel het hypo to an Anery type A, could I get ghost corns?


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

reptile_care said:


> I take it would be the same process for the butter except using caramel het amel? also if I bred a caramel het hypo to an Anery type A, could I get ghost corns?


Yep butters very similar, cheapest way to do a butter is an amel het caramel as they are the 2 genes you want but a visual amel is worth less than a caramel even though they both contain the same genes. I am doing butters possibly motleys myself this year among other things.
As for a caramel het hypo x anery you would get all normals her anery, caramel pos het hypo.
Breed them back together and if you manage to hit on 2 het hypos then you would get a lovely array of stuff including
normals
anerys
caramels
anery caramels - interesting looking snakes have a look at ians vivarium
hypos
ghosts
ambers
And an anery camamel hypo, dont known what this one looks like would expect a hypo form of the anery caramel so could look ghost like.

Now that would be an interesting breeding but you would need to do one on one pairings of all the males to females to see which ones had the hypo gene. Could take 2 or more years of breeding once they are all adult to hit on at least 2 het hypos in there.


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

All that made my head hurt. . . i'm looking into genetics and it's one big head ache LOL


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

stephenie191 said:


> All that made my head hurt. . . i'm looking into genetics and it's one big head ache LOL


Its simple once you get your head round it but a bit of a headache until you can, there are some genetic wizards that can calculate the basics. But once you get into triple traits they cant really cope but by then you should be a dab hand at it.


----------



## reptile_care (Mar 28, 2009)

oakelm said:


> Yep butters very similar, cheapest way to do a butter is an amel het caramel as they are the 2 genes you want but a visual amel is worth less than a caramel even though they both contain the same genes. I am doing butters possibly motleys myself this year among other things.
> As for a caramel het hypo x anery you would get all normals her anery, caramel pos het hypo.
> Breed them back together and if you manage to hit on 2 het hypos then you would get a lovely array of stuff including
> normals
> ...


The reason I ask is because I already own an anery type A and I'm thinking about buying 1.1 Caramel het hypo and thought I might of tried the two caramels and then 1 carmel x anery. Seems like it would be hard work to get a ghost.


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

reptile_care said:


> The reason I ask is because I already own an anery type A and I'm thinking about buying 1.1 Caramel het hypo and thought I might of tried the two caramels and then 1 carmel x anery. Seems like it would be hard work to get a ghost.


With starting out with an anery with no het for hypo it does mean a bit of work. You would need to buy a visual hypo or anery hypo breed them to the anery then breed the offspring back together for a ghost or two. Which is often why unless you dont mind waiting a few years it is always easier to start out with visuals of what you want and then slowly start messing about with odd combos. But if you did buy the caramel het hypo pair you could get a ghost out in 3 generations, approx 9 years and have some other nice morphs along the way.


----------



## reptile_care (Mar 28, 2009)

I can't say 100% my anery has no hets, and there could be some suprises along the way. I think since I am buying a 1.1 caramel het hypo it might be worth the experiment to see wether I could get to the ghost in the end. (being a zoology student, wanting to do a masters in reptiles this thing should really interest me).

I really need to sit down and get my head, around genetics. Is there a good book/website which tells you which snakes to breed with what to hopefully get other snakes? Or do you just have to start at a point 1 and work it out for yourself?


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Just google genetics wizard and have a try of any out there they help with understanding the combos. I found this one that looks good Generic Gentic wizard As for a guide to what makes what I would say ian vivarium is about the most up to date one Ians Vivarium International Reptile Community Forum • Cornsnake colour and pattern morphs. Other than that have a hunt through the genetics section on here I am sure there have been a few learning genetics posts along the way.


----------



## reptile_care (Mar 28, 2009)

thanks


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Keep an eye on ian's vivarium - my delightful hubbie is currently trying to write a genetics calculator that is correct and up to date, with links to the pictures of what may be produced. It's in testing at the moment with the guys on there - they did manage to break it by trying 2 normals with 14 hets, but it's pretty resilient for stuff that might actually be currently available at present! (including triple and quad traits). Once it's done, it'll be available as a website - I believe it's www.corncalc.com


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

With corns - with very few exceptions - you've got to breed* like to like*.

Want Anerys? Breed animals that are both at least het for Anery.
Want Ghosts? Breed animals that are both at least het for Anery AND Hypo.


----------

